# Difference between 2016 and 2018 tail lamps



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Taxman said:


> What's the difference between the gray housing 2016-2017 tail lamps and the black housing 2018 tail lamps? They look the same to me in pictures of the cars.
> 
> I've got a broken outer lamp on my 2017, and the cheapest salvage yard replacement I can find is a black housing on a 2018.


I would _imagine _they would be identical, or at least compatible. If housing is all you're looking for, then it should just be a matter of fit, and I'm pretty sure that 2016-2019 Cruzes have the exact same taillamp layout. Don't quote me on any of this, as I'm not very educated with cars. But if you just needed a second opinion, there you go.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm talking about the whole lamp assembly. I don't think you can non-destructively remove the lens (all I need is a lens). 
The old lamps have gray bodies, the new ones are apparently black. I'm hoping that as long as they aren't LED they look and act the same with the trunk lid closed. I don't care if three of them are gray and one black when you open the trunk and can see the bodies.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I think they would work, the new black ones are probably what they call "2nd design" in these parts listings by gmpartsdirect: 





Tail Lamps for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





On the right side of the vehicle, "Sedan, on body, without led tail lamps, 2nd design" ( 84332799 ) is compatible with MY2017.
On the left side of the vehicle, "Sedan, on body, without led tail lamps, 2nd design"( 84332798 ) doesn't show compatibility and is weirdly discontinued (maybe website glitch).

...What happened to your lens?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Good q


marmalou said:


> ...What happened to your lens?


Police report says somebody in the left lane sideswiped it. Then the driver lost control, overcorrected, and hit the Jersey barrier on the left. I'm guessing the other car broke the lens. There are some dents/scrapes on the back door and quarter panel. My avatar pic was taken after I took the bumper and fenders off to put it on the frame machine.


----------

